# Is anyone else going to La Traviata at La Scala opening night on Saturday?



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Alas, I'm just going to see the transmission at my local cinema in Malta. I assume it will be broadcast in many other places too. Perhaps we can compare notes if you're also going?


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I am flying home from Malta on Friday so I will watch the live TV transmission from ARTE.
Who is singing Germont pere?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

If it's going to be not too cold I think I will watch it from the big screen they are going to place in the Galleria, between La Scala and Duomo Square (is there anybody else from Milan or nearby? we could meet).

Otherwise I will watch it on TV. On channel RAI 5, Italian Television.

I am not very fond of La Traviata anyway...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Pip said:


> Who is singing Germont pere?


Should be Zeljko Lucic.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Any information about possible online broadcast would be appreciated. I don't think I can watch RAI on my TV.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Any information about possible online broadcast would be appreciated. I don't think I can watch RAI on my TV.


From La Scala website:

La traviata on TV

7 December

Live:

- Rai5 (Italy)

- Rai HD 501 channel (Italy)

- Arté (France and francophone States)

- ZDF (Germania and german speaking States)

- TV Kultura (Russia)

- MTV (Hungary)

Pre-recorded:

- Rai Italia (Italian communities)

- Rai 3 (Italy)

- NHK (Japan)

- SBS (Australia)

The Première will also broadcast live on Radio3 (Italy), Radio France (France), WWFM (USA) and by European Broadcasting Union (Belgium, Croatia, Czech Rep., Estonia, France, Germany, Hungary, Latvia, Romania, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland)

Moreover, on the RAI website www.rai.it they usually stream their live transmissions.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

On Sunday, we have a 6hr Andre Rieu marathon....anyone care to swap?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've found this: http://www.arte.tv/guide/fr/050902-001/la-traviata

The video is not working, I suppose it will be the transmission there when the time comes? Well, it better be, it would be awkward to sit with popcorn and get ready and they find out... that... IT'S IN VAIN


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

I going to see the live broadcast at my local cinema.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I've found this: http://www.arte.tv/guide/fr/050902-001/la-traviata
> 
> The video is not working, I suppose it will be the transmission there when the time comes? Well, it better be, it would be awkward to sit with popcorn and get ready and they find out... that... IT'S IN VAIN


I don't know where you are, but it is being shown Central European Time 20.15. (19.15 in Britain).


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

At 6:15 in our cinema an usherette stepped forward and announced... no idea except we caught the word 'refund'. Some kind of technical glitch I guess. Oh well, I Puritani from Paris on Monday.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Watching an Italian opera in Italy... I would rather gut my own grandchildren and eat them.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Watching an Italian opera in Italy... I would rather gut my own grandchildren and eat them.


Am I missing something? Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Freddie von Rost (Dec 3, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Watching an Italian opera in Italy... I would rather gut my own grandchildren and eat them.


Really? Are you drunk or just a sociopath?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Freddie von Rost said:


> Really? Are you drunk or just a sociopath?


No, he just feels that *WAGNER IST EIN KAMPF*


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Couchie, I hope you grandchildren are in a safe place and very far away from you...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Lucky Europeans! When I lived there I had Arte and all the RAIs…I miss them here


----------

